# Espresso cups



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Morning all,

SO one of the common questions i know but what makes does everyone use for there espresso cups........

This is going to be my next purchase 2 espresso cups.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

One on the right , these are ancaps , mine are from the londinium site

I believe other forum members speak very highly of the nouva point cups due to their thickness

Although you might struggle to get these in twos .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got some Ancaps too. I do like the inker cups from Machina espresso. They do them in plain white and coloured. They do both traditional espresso and tulip. Haven't decided on which I prefer yet.

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/cups-and-glasses-inkers-cups


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Inker

Acme

Not Neutral

Steelite


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've got the Londinium cups too and I love them.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I would have to recommend the Nuova Point newsprint espresso cups from ebay at £21.84 buy it now with free delivery you wouldn't regret it as sometimes its the delivery fee or the price per cup that's the killer and for that money you get 6 of these cups and saucers. You could even see if anyone wants to split a pack with you. The seller is excellent, I bought some of the Nuova Point cappa cups off him and my ex managed to break a saucer I messaged him to ask if he had any spare saucers and he sent me 2 for just the postage costs, it's fast delivery as well.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nuova-Point-News-6-piece-Espresso-Cup-Saucer-Set-MADE-IN-ITALY-/271222338970?pt=UK_HG_Crockery_RL&hash=item3f261c759a


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

CharlieJ.....Thats the ones i seen a little while back and i couldn't find them hence the reason i asked the question today.

Thanks again i just bought them.

Mike


----------



## Elli Dobson (Nov 25, 2013)

That's quite funny I placed an order for this particular product just a couple of days ago. Have not got the cups yet but after your post I am having high expectations


----------



## dabac (Oct 2, 2013)

I've recently come across a small artisan hand-painted cups from Croatia (which is also where Inker factory is from); the girl seems to be doing a really good job painting the cups.. Not sure if she will ship to UK, but you can text her and ask all information.. I'm planning to get a few personalized cups as Christmas gifts from there... Anyway, here's the fb link so take a peek:

https://www.facebook.com/DucancicPepe


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

not neutral and inker


----------

